# Spot the Violation!



## 480sparky

WarnerConstInc. said:


> 2 little giants? Must have borrowed on from the neighbor.
> 
> That just looks dangerous.


 
He's probably thinking, _"Hell, there's 72 inches of nice, soft, fluffy snow to gently bring my fat ass to a halt!"_


----------



## Inner10

If I ever have to get at something in an awkard place on a site I screw the ladder through the rubber feet, people don't notice the screws....the reactions are priceless.


----------



## jkfox624

Damn what kind of ppl do you guys work around?!?! :blink:


----------



## BirmanBuilders

480sparky said:


> OK, who can tell me what's wrong here? :laughing:


No hard hat?:whistling


----------



## 31b

hope he's got good healthcare. :laughing:


----------



## Rockhound

i now cannot get my left hand to let go of the table and my toes have clawed holes in my boots


----------



## fireguy

BirmanBuilders said:


> No hard hat?:whistling


 
No, No, No! I cannot believe you guys have missed the main problem. They are hanging Christmas decorations, and there is no snow on the ground.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

They are clearly doing it a safe way. 

This guy is not.


----------



## dakzaag

Both of the fine repairmen have the same safety violation. Their fall restraint lanyard exceeds 6'. :w00t:

Other than that, the only white knuckles appear to be coming from this forum.:whistling

If there was a picture of a little side job I did last month, it would look a bit like the guy with stacked little giant ladders. My adventure involved an 80 yr old wind mill attached to an equally seasoned catwalk and a 10 foot metal grain bin entrance ladder. Throw in some 16ga electric fence wire and a few hose clamps and you are starting to get the picture.

My mother would not be so proud, but the install was flawless in the end and a happy customer forked it over. :clap:


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## Warren

I am sure we have all been on some set ups that we would not be proud of. We may have even had a mishap or two because of these. Sometimes you just have to figure out a way to do some things that require "special" thinking.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

480sparky said:


>


Perhaps he's related to these guys lol


----------



## ChrWright

Those are oldies but goodies...


----------



## dakzaag

>




Well, I thought I had destroyed all the pics of my company potluck. I guess one of them slipped past my firewall. 


Been looking for those flip flops...


----------



## ChrWright




----------



## 480sparky

BCConstruction said:


> Perhaps he's related to these guys lol


 
Here's the rest of the group of this photo:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Anyone ever see the shows Fred Dibnah done? He was a steeplejack in the UK and he done some crazy stuff. I see a few of him climbing to the top of a chimney with wooden ladders he would install whilst he climbs it. Interesting shows. 

Check him out if you never heard of him. Sadly he died but i can watch his shows for hours on end.


----------



## ChrWright

Holy sh** 

And I thought climbing an old 40 ft wooden ladder was precarious...


----------



## Kent Whitten

ChrWright said:


> Holy sh**
> 
> And I thought climbing an old 40 ft wooden ladder was precarious...


He gets to the top and "Ah ****, I forgot my hammer" :laughing:


----------



## ChrWright

:laughing:

And a long way to climb down when nature calls...:whistling


----------



## A&E Exteriors

480sparky said:


> OK, who can tell me what's wrong here? :laughing:


no caution tape?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

ChrWright said:


> :laughing:
> 
> And a long way to climb down when nature calls...:whistling


 
I would be doing that from up there lol. Heads up down below lol


----------



## Cdat

They are placing the star upsidedown, silly. Anho, on with the show...




























Some times ya' gotta' do, what ya' gotta' do...


----------



## BSCi

They should have utilized both ladders to spare the strain on the hydraulics.


----------

